# صلاة قبل المذاكرة (للبابا شنودة)



## ginajoojoo (1 يونيو 2007)

صلاة قبل المذاكرة (للبابا شنودة)
*ربى الحبيب انا يارب لا استطيع الفهم من ذاتى لكن انت تجلس معى وبجوارى 
وانا اذاكر ليس من اجل العلم ولا من اجل المستقبل وانما من اجلك انت
 حتى يعرف الكل ان اولادك ناجحون وان كل عمل يقومون به يكونون امناء فيه
 ويكون الرب معهم وياخذ بيدهم فتحبك جميع الناس.

+امين+
ارجو ان تذكرونى فى صلواتكم من اجل امتحاناتى
اختكم جينا​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل المذاكرة (للبابا شنودة)*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل المذاكرة (للبابا شنودة)*

ربنا ينجح كل من لدية أمتحان بأعلى التقديرات بشفاعة جميع القديسين.


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل المذاكرة (للبابا شنودة)*



> ربنا ينجح كل من لدية أمتحان بأعلى التقديرات بشفاعة جميع القديسين​.


امين
ربنا يباركك اخويا الغالى ويرفع من شانك فى اسم المسيح​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة قبل المذاكرة (للبابا شنودة)*



> امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح​


امين 
وربنا يبارك حياتك..اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (19 مارس 2010)

_يا رب امين

ارجوكم صلولي انا في الصف الثالث الاعدادي
_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 مارس 2010)

أمين يارب أسمع ندانا اليك ولا تحجب وجهك عنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

شكر ا للصلاه الجميله جدا جدا
​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

امين 

جميله بجد 

​


----------

